# It is allowed a proof reading and cooking?



## eiasu (Jul 18, 2009)

Hallo,
that´s the first post on this great cooking forum,
i want to ask a question:
i am publishing a cooking book and i would like
to put some of the recipes on this forum so that somebody can try and give me feedback about the amounts, the procedure and also the spelling, 
since i am italian and i am translating this book from german and i am not so good neither in german (not at all) nor in english !
So if this is possible, 
i will once in a while post some recipe of dishes from italy, india, germany and so on,
ciao let me know,
feels great to be on this huuuuuuuuge forum!
eiasu


----------

